# Anyone ever ride WF



## campgottagopee (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not a mt biker but this looks pretty wicked cool

http://forums.skiadk.com/viewtopic.php?t=2359&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2009)

Some of that looks insane. Good on WF for offering DH MTB. Never knew they did.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like there's some cool stuff up there for all abilities.


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 16, 2009)

Waterfall looks like pretty fun.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 28, 2009)

Bump

Downhill Mike has put up some sick pix and video----thought you might enjoy


----------



## Marc (May 28, 2009)

The toll road is supposed to be similar to climbing L'Alpe D'Huez...

Sorry to inject roadie dorkism here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

that looks amazing..


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 1, 2009)

Been downhilling at WF since 2001.  
Its not open yet so you cant get introuble if you are in there without paying.  The trails from the gravel pit over to kids campus are great riding.  Those teeter taughters you see on the vid are in that section.  Was over at it yesterday.  

When you get up above things get a lot more techy and steep.   I have Downhilled at Mt Snow and will say overall they have a better set up but if you want to test your abilities whiteface terrain is harder.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 1, 2009)

Marc said:


> The toll road is supposed to be similar to climbing L'Alpe D'Huez...
> 
> Sorry to inject roadie dorkism here.




We do  the full moon ride up the toll road.  We use our mountain bikes becasue of the Vis.  Its a great climb nothing to bad just dont leave out there to soon you will regret it.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> I have Downhilled at Mt Snow and will say overall they have a better set up but if you want to test your abilities whiteface terrain is harder.



I'm curious what's better about Snow's setup?  

I've never done any lift served MTB, so I'm curious what factors would make one area better than another.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm curious what's better about Snow's setup?
> 
> I've never done any lift served MTB, so I'm curious what factors would make one area better than another.



There is more of it.  The trails are in better condition because it is not as steep and they probably put more money into it.  You can also tool around the base area at snow there is a pretty decent size loop system. Have not been to snow since 01 but can only think it has gotten better

Whiteface is super steep with lots of giant no hit rocks in the trails. The trails around the hill are not that extensive.  If you were here for a weekend you could hit every trail, not so sure about that at snow.


----------



## Marc (Jun 2, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> We do  the full moon ride up the toll road.  We use our mountain bikes becasue of the Vis.  Its a great climb nothing to bad just dont leave out there to soon you will regret it.



Is the toll road open to cyclists during normal hours?  I know most new enlgand mountain toll roads aren't, unfortunately.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 2, 2009)

Marc said:


> Is the toll road open to cyclists during normal hours?  I know most new enlgand mountain toll roads aren't, unfortunately.



The toll road closes ar like 5 or 6.  If you want to ride it,  you time the ride to get there about closing time.  Then you have an empty road other than  bikers.   I dont  know if you can go up it during hours of operation but there is not problem after they close.   Its a couple miles from the base in Willmington to the toll booth.  The hardest climbing is on this part.


----------



## Marc (Jun 2, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> The toll road closes ar like 5 or 6.  If you want to ride it,  you time the ride to get there about closing time.  Then you have an empty road other than  bikers.   I dont  know if you can go up it during hours of operation but there is not problem after they close.   Its a couple miles from the base in Willmington to the toll booth.  The hardest climbing is on this part.



Huh, thanks for the beta, that's one climb I'd like to do if I can get some good climbing legs under me this year or next.  Do you happen to know what direction the toll road primarily faces?  Does it get good light in the evening?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 2, 2009)

That looks like some pretty cool stuff!!


----------



## abc (Jun 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm curious what's better about Snow's setup?
> 
> I've never done any lift served MTB, so I'm curious what factors would make one area better than another.


What's "better" is really an individual thing. 

Yes, for most, Mt Snow is "better" because it's not so hard core. There're more variety of levels. Kind of like ski hills. Some hills are for advanced or above. Some have a bit of everything.

Actually, for downstaters, Jiminy Peak is a also good one. Again, a bit of everything at all levels, instead of all 'core. Personally? I hate to admit it, Killington is one of the best. Even more extensive network than Snow, level from easy work road to steep, loose & rocky stuff. 

For the truly hard core rider, there's Highland(?). I draw the line somewhere before reaching there. :wink:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 5, 2009)

Marc said:


> Huh, thanks for the beta, that's one climb I'd like to do if I can get some good climbing legs under me this year or next.  Do you happen to know what direction the toll road primarily faces?  Does it get good light in the evening?



It faces mostly east, but the light is pretty good. I’ve only done it once during the uphill race a couple of years ago. I was in way over my head, but I finished and that felt good.  
It’s June 20th this year if anyone is interested. 

http://www.whitefacerace.com/bikeraceinfo.html


----------



## Marc (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, you're a better man than me, HPD.  I doubt I'd be able to make that climb today or June 20th.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 5, 2009)

Marc said:


> Yeah, you're a better man than me, HPD.  I doubt I'd be able to make that climb today or June 20th.



+1

Coulda done it June 20th 1979 but not now


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 5, 2009)

Marc said:


> Yeah, you're a better man than me, HPD.  I doubt I'd be able to make that climb today or June 20th.





campgottagopee said:


> +1
> 
> Coulda done it June 20th 1979 but not now



Thanks for that, but I’m really not a good climber at all. I’m really not good at any aspect of biking. I do it for the exercise and I got in the race for the experience.


----------

